# Age groups of BCA



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well I was recently thinking about the "minors only thread" on MFK where it was all the under 18 fishkeepers just talking and relating to one another. Now I know there are some younger folk (cough ) on this forum but I have assumed that the general age group of BCA to be rather high. So...poll


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

great poll i'd be interested to see what the age group is as well. i assume the most will be around the 26-40 but i guess we will see


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

High meaning older than 25?  Guilty as charged....


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am with Shawn, i think between 25 and 40


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm turning 22 in October


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone notice that here is no one between 71 and 80 .......guess Dave hasn't logged in today yet :bigsmile:...pretty sure hes not the next one up.... tho he would at least have company :bigsmile:

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE !!!!!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I'm old...
Rocking chair age
Almost. 56.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Well I'm old...
> Rocking chair age
> Almost. 56.


Wow, you're one of those hip Grandma's. Not even 10 years older than me and your grandchild is as old as my daughter.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't see an age group below 13. ??


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

ya 
lots of kids enjoy the hobby


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

to Aquaman.... Not in the 71 -80 bunch yet ..... but pushing it ...got a couple of years to go before I'm there.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> I don't see an age group below 13. ??


Because you legally aren't allowed to be on a forum unless you are 13 and over


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

18 here few more days till 19 !

time to partaaay !


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

so who is 81+


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> so who is 81+


Maybe a dyslexic 18?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Aquaman said:


> Anyone notice that here is no one between 71 and 80 .......guess Dave hasn't logged in today yet :bigsmile:...pretty sure hes not the next one up.... tho he would at least have company :bigsmile:
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE !!!!!!


Didn't know old people knew how to use computers... Or forums


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Didn't know old people knew how to use computers... Or forums


LOL.... Dave knows more about computers than most people i know. *Dont let age fool ya *..the young generation only has to learn how to use them the older generation learned how to build them.

us old guys gotta stick together hey Dave .

but yea whos 81 plus


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> LOL.... Dave knows more about computers than most people i know. *Dont let age fool ya *..the young generation only has to learn how to use them the older generation learned how to build them.


C'mon Bill, who ya kidding? The old guys don't know anything. That's why Apple and Microsoft were run by 20 year olds...oh waitaminute....


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish I knew as much about computers as some think I do..But I manage to muddle through with them... most of the time ..Google is my friend.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I think you are underestimating the average age of the people on BCA.  I don't think I'm speaking for myself alone when I say that many of us on BCA watched Saturday Night Fever when it was in the theatres. And yes one of my cars had an 8 track.


This post on the other thread reminded me of this guy...

bump


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

My dad is 81. He says 80 is the new 40. He has an appreciation for my tanks, thinks they are wonderful, but he is too busy designing, building and flying planes to take up this hobby. For some people, age is just a number. Attitude is everything!


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Well i was born yesterday....jks turning 22 on april 2nd


----------

